# Using black tape on receptacles



## jimk7525 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry in advance, do not have my 2011 on hand, just wondering if there is a actual code to do so, or just a solid standard of the trade. Ty you in advance.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There's never been an NEC requirement for that. Typically, it's a specification that gets copied & pasted from job to job until it gets adopted into the Urban Legend Electrical Code.


----------



## jimk7525 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks 480, much appreciated!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't waste the tape.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Don't waste the tape.


Don't listen to this guy, he doesn't even know where electricity is from. Tape devices when using madison bars.


----------



## jimk7525 (Dec 12, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> Don't waste the tape.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Don't listen to this guy, he doesn't even know where electricity is from. Tape devices when using madison bars.


Don't listen to _this_ guy, he is a hack and a troll.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Don't listen to _this_ guy, he is a hack and a troll.


Hacks don't tape devices in little metal boxes with madison bars. 


Don't hate.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Hacks don't tape devices in little metal boxes with madison bars.


Professionals know how to install maddison bars and devices correctly making tape unnecessary.

Newbies need training wheels like tape to make up for their inexperience.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Professionals know how to install maddison bars and devices correctly making tape unnecessary.
> 
> Newbies need training wheels like tape to make up for their inexperience.


I like to call things like this "crutches", instead of training wheels. I think it works better.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

jimk7525 said:


> Sorry in advance, do not have my 2011 on hand, just wondering if there is a actual code to do so, or just a solid standard of the trade. Ty you in advance.


I think the standard depends on what you were told to do when you entered the trade ? I was always told to tape them an did for years . Now it depends on the situation . A single gang old work box with a 277v circuit , I'm taping it . A 120 v recep . In a plastic box , probably not ? It's preference , but neither way is wrong .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> I think the standard depends on what you were told to do when you entered the trade ? I was always told to tape them an did for years . Now it depends on the situation . A single gang old work box with a 277v circuit , I'm taping it . A 120 v recep . In a plastic box , probably not ? It's preference , *but neither way is wrong* .


Well... BBQ says that one way is unprofessional and only for someone who can't do it right :whistling2:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Professionals know how to install maddison bars and devices correctly making tape unnecessary.
> 
> Newbies need training wheels like tape to make up for their inexperience.


Yet , these same professionals will use as many couplings and factory PVC bends as it takes to get a conduit from one elevation to another , lol ? In the grand scheme , tape on a device is less hack IMO , lol .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Yet , these same professionals will use as many couplings and factory PVC bends as it takes to get a conduit from one elevation to another , lol ? In the grand scheme , tape on a device is less hack IMO , lol .


I posted those pictures as an example of hackery, :laughing: it is not how it should be done but I had to play the hand I was dealt, it was not a choice. 

On the other hand it is certainly a choice to use tape on a device.

Taping devices and wirenuts is for DIYs. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Well... BBQ says that one way is unprofessional and only for someone who can't do it right :whistling2:


Yes I did. :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I posted those pictures as an example of hackery, :laughing: it is not how it should be done but I had to play the hand I was dealt, it was not a choice.
> 
> On the other hand it is certainly a choice to use tape on a device.
> 
> Taping devices and wirenuts is for DIYs. :thumbsup:


I agree with you BBQ, taping wirenuts is for DIYers.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I dream of a world free of electrical tape.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> I dream of a world free of electrical tape.


I dunno.... I would still like to use it for pulling wire......


And first aid kits...... we would need it in our first aid kits........


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Big John said:


> I dream of a world free of electrical tape.


Black tape at least.

That tar is so messy. Those teledata guys are smart for using gray to tape up their stuff.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Professionals know how to install maddison bars and devices correctly making tape unnecessary.
> 
> Newbies need training wheels like tape to make up for their inexperience.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I dunno.... I would still like to use it for pulling wire......
> 
> And first aid kits...... we would need it in our first aid kits........


 I suppose that's true. I'd bleed out and die if it weren't for tape bandages.

But in actual finished installations the need for tape should be mighty rare these days.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

jimk7525 said:


> Sorry in advance, do not have my 2011 on hand, just wondering if there is a actual code to do so, or just a solid standard of the trade. Ty you in advance.


You should always tape your receptacles.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

nolabama said:


> You should never tape your receptacles.


Fixed it


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I only use white tape. Pure Middle American white tape. :thumbup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I do tape about 50% of my receptacles. Depends on the situation. Wire nuts get taped about 20% of the time. Generally when doing something silly and not code covered. 

You should see this ridiculous temp job I just did....


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Not enough info. 

Ground up---tape, lots of it.

Ground down----no tape. You can even back stab if you go ground down.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

The only reason I can think of for taping is when a receptacle is changed without turning the power off so it doesn't spark when you touch the box with the hot or shock you if you touch the hot.
Since working hot is a violation and generally dumb I cannot see a reason to continue to tape. That said I always drive the screws in if the plug came screws retracted just to increase the space from the screw to grounded metal.


----------



## youngapprentice (Mar 31, 2012)

Mshea said:


> The only reason I can think of for taping is when a receptacle is changed without turning the power off so it doesn't spark when you touch the box with the hot or shock you if you touch the hot.
> Since working hot is a violation and generally dumb I cannot see a reason to continue to tape. That said I always drive the screws in if the plug came screws retracted just to increase the space from the screw to grounded metal.


how can you change the receptacle with tape on it though?!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mshea said:


> That said I always drive the screws in if the plug came screws retracted just to increase the space from the screw to grounded metal.


I do that as well.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Mshea said:


> The only reason I can think of for taping is when a receptacle is changed without turning the power off.


That is the only time I tape and only if the box is metal.

Sometimes you cannot turn the power off because you will disrupt business.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

youngapprentice said:


> how can you change the receptacle with tape on it though?!


 you take the tape off!:whistling2:


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I had to play the hand I was dealt, it was not a choice.


Not to be critical, but ONLY in the name of fairness, you did have a choice.


----------



## youngapprentice (Mar 31, 2012)

papaotis said:


> you take the tape off!:whistling2:


obviously but he said he tapes it when he has to change the receptacle hot. if he said he tapes the receptacle after he changes it hot then i could believe that.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

youngapprentice said:


> obviously but he said he tapes it when he has to change the receptacle hot....


 It's so it doesn't fault-out when you're squeezing it into a metal box.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I do tape about 50% of my receptacles. Depends on the situation. Wire nuts get taped about 20% of the time. Generally when doing something silly and not code covered.
> 
> You should see this ridiculous temp job I just did....


If I caught one of my guys taping up wire nuts I would seriously consider firing them.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I agree with you BBQ, taping wirenuts is for DIYers.


Is this a personal attack the way I install wire nuts?
Can I still be considered a DIYer after being in the trade for 43 years? :001_huh::001_huh:
Oh well, gotta go, need to pick up some more 88 and wire nuts for tomorrows jobs. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> If I caught one of my guys taping up wire nuts I would seriously consider firing them.


I only tape wirenuts on temporary flying splices. I've had too many carpenters walk past with metal studs and hit them or scissor lifts driving by and hitting them to not give a little extra protection. I'll usually tape a few inches down the cables as strain relief too.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

SteveBayshore said:


> ...Can I still be considered a DIYer after being in the trade for 43 years...?


 Never too late for an old dog to learn a new trick. :whistling2: :thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea I can see that working out. There are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## youngapprentice (Mar 31, 2012)

Big John said:


> It's so it doesn't fault-out when you're squeezing it into a metal box.


ok obviously no one gets that i was twisting the guys tits. if you read my whole post you wouldve realized i already said that. jeez guys.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

youngapprentice said:


> ok obviously no one gets that i was twisting the guys tits. if you read my whole post you wouldve realized i already said that. jeez guys.


Stop the tit twisting! You obviously don't understand how serious some people are about electrical tape:jester:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I twist and tape all wire nuts and receptacles after using them as a pass thru on 3 phase systems,,,, but I do it only on receptacles I find with horizontal trim screws..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Roger123 said:


> Not to be critical, but ONLY in the name of fairness, you did have a choice.


Really?

Please explain what those choices were.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I tape up receptacles when I think another trade will come in and remove the receptacle to do their work.

I would also tape up receptacles on live installs, if I ever did that, but I never do that because it's against code, but I would, if I did.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Use red tape, it saves electricity by containing the electrons


----------



## jimk7525 (Dec 12, 2012)

Have to say this was a can of worms. But hillarous. Only use tape when needed, thanks for the replies, will keep red tape on hand to secure the valence electrons.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> I tape up receptacles when I think another trade will come in and remove the receptacle to do their work.
> 
> I would also tape up receptacles on live installs, if I ever did that, but I never do that because it's against code, but I would, if I did.


:thumbsup:

I do the same. If I have to squeeze a GFCI into a metal ow box with madison straps you can bet your ass that I'm going to tape the device. Maybe some people here just don't work live.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> I think the standard depends on what you were told to do when you entered the trade ? I was always told to tape them an did for years . Now it depends on the situation . A single gang old work box with a 277v circuit , I'm taping it . A 120 v recep . In a plastic box , probably not ? It's preference , but neither way is wrong .


 

Do you use orange or purple tape for 277v devices ?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

jimk7525 said:


> Sorry in advance, do not have my 2011 on hand, just wondering if there is a actual code to do so, or just a solid standard of the trade. Ty you in advance.


Not code. A judgement call.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Tape doesn't belong on devices. If you have to use tape to prevent a ground fault in a box, you're doing it wrong


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Maybe some people here just don't work live.


Most guys on this forum are just plain scared of electricity.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

The only reason people do it is because they haven't thought it out far enough. There is a reason we bond all metal parts, wraping a device in tape is a way to defeat that ground fault protection, and a poor one at that.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

KGN742003 said:


> The only reason people do it is because they haven't thought it out far enough. There is a reason we bond all metal parts, wraping a device in tape is a way to defeat that ground fault protection, and a poor one at that.


That is tarded on multiple levels. Applying that same reasoning to conductor insulation and you get.................... 


I only tape up receptacles in metal cut in boxes. The reason I do so is because the device has a slot up there where the 6-32 attaches the device to the box. If they came with just a hole and not a slot, then it would be really hard to make contact with the side of the box or a madison clip, but with that slot however, a sideways jarring force can cause contact to the grounded box and the ensuing arc fault can become a hazard to persons or property. In short summary, the ones here who claim they are so adept at securing devices to boxes that there is no possibility of an arc fault developing with any of their work are plainly *more full of chit than the Christmas Goose. *


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

That wire is listed and designed with an appropriate amount of thermoplastic resin, not some layer of tape hackery.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

KGN742003 said:


> The only reason people do it is because they haven't thought it out far enough. There is a reason we bond all metal parts, wraping a device in tape is a way to defeat that ground fault protection, and a poor one at that.


Yes, insulation on conductors is also a way to defeat ground fault protection. 

I personally think receptacles and switches should be redesigned. Exposed live terminal screws and tight metal boxes and bare bonds is a stupid combination.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I strip the insulation off all my conductors entering a metal box so I don't circumvent ground fault protection


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is another thing: The following style of wire nut has a decided tendency to crack into pieces ,








given a few decades of use on 277v lighting systems in situations where heating has been an issue in the junction boxes in an emt system. (Of course that never happens...). I have had too many one experiences of opening a 4" sq box up where these were employed in 70's construction for lighting , only to find 1/2 of the wire nut shell still hanging on the now exposed internal screwshell. Had that nut had been taped up that would have been much less of a problem (still a problem of course, but less ). I for one, do not care much for when I come across this issue, especially since in high rise buildings a 277 volt arc fault tends to be a teeny teeny bit more spectacular than similar events the typical house roper ever gets to be exposed to. So if you are one of the ****heads who installs that type of wirenut, don't be a ****head and tape it up, regardless of what the "authorities" here have to say about taping wirenuts. (Does anybody actually use those type of nuts anymore? How come they still sell the things anyway? I don't think anybody other than homeowners and hack carpenters trying to play electrician use them....)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

KGN742003 said:


> The only reason people do it is because they haven't thought it out far enough. There is a reason we bond all metal parts, wraping a device in tape is a way to defeat that ground fault protection, and a poor one at that.


So you think it's better to allow ground faults than prevent them?


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

KGN742003 said:


> wraping a device in tape is a way to defeat that ground fault protection, and a poor one at that.


How does wrapping something in tape defeat ground fault protection?!?


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So you think it's better to allow ground faults than prevent them?


I think it's better to install in such a way that there wouldn't be a ground fault except for a layer or 2 of tape.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

KGN742003 said:


> I think it's better to install in such a way that there wouldn't be a ground fault except for a layer or 2 of tape.


Having a few layers of tape stop a Madison bar from touching a hot device screw is better than having it touch or come close and arc while hopping the OCPD works, IMO.


----------



## Caustic CC (Jan 31, 2013)

I use black tape in place of twist ties on my leaf bags during fall clean up.
According to my calculations, you gain at least +7% fill in a 43 gallon, 3 mil thick black contractor bag when using this method.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Every now and again I will tape a device.... With liquid electric tape to p!ss off the next guy to work on it!


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

If the screws are recessed in the device case making it impossible to ground out on the metal plaster ring, no tape......otherwise I always tape.

It's how I was taught 30+ yrs ago by *craftsman*.

I've replaced hundreds of plugs & switches that grounded out on the plaster rings from years of general usage, becoming loose & shorting out. Plus it makes a black mess on the painted wall.

I have also gotten tons of thank yous from customers when they see me tape the device trying to prevent their plug from shorting again, as their employee is standing their doing nothing because the power is off & they are losing money.

If someone is going to fire me for using a few pennies of tape to do the job a little better, F*** em......don't want to work for an ass anyways.


*NOTE* I am in Chi-Town area where EVERYTHING is in conduit & metal boxes, if I was a rope monkey w/plastic boxes their is no need to tape :whistling2:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

In Canada when you have the receptacle installed and pushed to the max even with the screws full out there is room for 3 business cards before the screw would hit the P-ring.

Tape not required. Oh... note the ground displayed properly


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

daveEM said:


> In Canada when you have the receptacle installed and pushed to the max even with the screws full out there is room for 3 business cards before the screw would hit the P-ring.
> 
> Tape not required. Oh... note the ground displayed properly


I totally agree. But what about after a few years of use and the device screws loosen up and the device slides side to side. I've done it and it does make a boom...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Tape not required. Oh... note the ground displayed properly


yeah, if youre in canaduh.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I only install Hubbell branded pre-taped devices. Ask your supplier for them, they're available in TR.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I tape when pushing a hot device into a metal box.. or if it's a REAL tight fit and in a metal box.

Like others said.. shiit can and will move around over time. It won't fail until out of warranty, but still a good tradesman practice in my book. YMMV.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jimk7525 said:


> Sorry in advance, do not have my 2011 on hand, just wondering if there is a actual code to do so, or just a solid standard of the trade. Ty you in advance.[/quote/Using the correct size box and making a correct connection of the wire to the device makes it unnecessary to tape it..
> 
> Not sure what happened but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> I totally agree. But what about after a few years of use and the device screws loosen up and the device slides side to side. I've done it and it does make a boom...


I have never seen a receptacle short out on the sides, unless it was improperly wired. I don't know how small the device boxes are in the states, but up here, there is no way the plug can move far enough from side to side 

If the installer doesn't screw the termination screws all the way in, including the unused ones, or puts 2 wires under one screw, yes, then it will short out.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

As the pic shows it doesn't matter if the screws are out or if the mounting screws are loose the device is not going to slide far enough to short against the box. 

Look at the pic again, the device is slid as far as it can go. The connection screw is as far out as it can go.

Now for pushing a hot device :no: into the box well that's a different story for sure.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

daveEM said:


> As the pic shows it doesn't matter if the screws are out or if the mounting screws are loose the device is not going to slide far enough to short against the box.
> 
> Look at the pic again, the device is slid as far as it can go. The connection screw is as far out as it can go.
> 
> Now for pushing a hot device :no: into the box well that's a different story for sure.


Yes when its NEW. After a few years of use they loosen up and the holes wear out. I've replaced them!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> Yes when its NEW. After a few years of use they loosen up and the holes wear out. I've replaced them!


WHAT? aaaaaaa?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Yes when its NEW. After a few years of use they loosen up and *the holes wear out*. I've replaced them!


How does one go about replacing the worn out holes?

Pete


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> How does one go about replacing the worn out holes?
> 
> Pete


www.eharmony.com


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

bkmichael65 said:


> www.eharmony.com


Don't ever do that again!!! I'm still laughing!!:laughing::laughing:

Pete


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

The one time I try to be serious. Really guys!!


----------

